

Essays about bootstrapped startups - vmelnik
http://bechimp.com/

======
MichaelCrawford
Re you any relation to Binky Melnik? zshe's from Massachusetts, once worked at
Apple and now lives in New York City.

~~~
vmelnik
I don't think so :)

~~~
MichaelCrawford
If you can find any melniks that are related to her, she wants to hear from
her family.

~~~
vmelnik
Ah, okay! But she wasn't born in Kazakhstan, or?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
No but maybe her parents or grandparents were. I will ask.

I am convinced that I am of Kazakhstani heritage, as I am not afraid of
anything. Neither is Binky.

~~~
vmelnik
Yeah, you should ask her! Haha, me too! :D

